# My friend Rod Benson



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

[email protected] to me

show details 11:50 PM (23 hours ago)



Reply


Jordan,

Haha no need for the crazy subject. I actuallu thought it was SPAM mail at first.

Anyway thanks for the love. Keep reading and ill keep ballin and we'll see what happens.

Rod
------Original Message------
From: Jordan
To: [email protected]
Sent: Dec 14, 2007 5:35 AM
Subject: GUGUJIGGIWHAWHA



Your Name: Jordan

Your Email: [email protected]

Subject: GUGUJIGGIWHAWHA

Message: I tried to think of a more unique subject title so you would read this. If you do, cool.

Anyway I just found out about you because I am kind of lame like that, I just added you on Facebook as well. I think you\'re pretty cool. 

Hope you make the NBA one day! You had a great game going 28 and 28 and you actually make the D-League worth watching!

GO ROD BENSON

BOOM GOT THEM THO!



Sent via BlackBerry by AT&T


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome! He just seems cooler and cooler.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boom Tho!

Who wouldnt like someone with a saying like that


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You guys should go email him as well and see what type of responses we get.


----------

